# Off Grid Friendly Counties in Colorado????



## njkomarnitzky (Jul 14, 2017)

Hi looking for off grid friendly county's in Colorado... I just moved to Denver and would like something in Southern Colorado... looking to buy sometime early spring...Thanks....


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Please elaborate. Are there differences by county? 

Can’t you buy property and put in your off grid system anywhere?


----------



## shawnlee (Apr 13, 2010)

No, it varies county to county and state to state.


Some are easy going...some have no rules and some are cray cray......a 5 gallon bucket of rain water will get you fined for stealing water....


There is supposedly a book out that is pretty decent showing ordinances and rules in different states and counties....seems to be about the only thing going.

You can spend endless hours on the state/county site sifting thru the laws yourself, but it takes a great deal of time to get a not so clear picture.


----------



## njkomarnitzky (Jul 14, 2017)

shawnlee said:


> No, it varies county to county and state to state.
> 
> 
> Some are easy going...some have no rules and some are cray cray......a 5 gallon bucket of rain water will get you fined for stealing water....
> ...


Any chance you could remember the name of the book??? thanks..


----------



## shawnlee (Apr 13, 2010)

No building codes is the name of the book, but it has been pulled due to a 2010 publish date and is out of date...


It takes time and hundreds of searches...there are some friendly areas of Colorado.....but it varies county to county.....many many web searches.

Off grid laws
off grid friendly
earthship friendly
counties with no building codes
living off grid
best state for off grid

Its no small task to find out.



https://www.bing.com/search?q=state...s=n&sk=&cvid=b23a2814e200484186c8e2d2ba62ff5a


----------



## Toad sticker (May 12, 2002)

Gunnison County is run by Eco-nazi's...only Boulder is tougher (one of the inspectors actually told me that) OTOH Saguache which comes close to the town of Gunnison (if you wanted the Gunnison area) has much looser restrictions...my info is a few years old but maybe it will help.

TS


----------

